

A Photographer Who Tinkers with Time - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/a-photographer-who-tinkers-with-time

======
blaabjerg
Fascinating. Here's a talk in which he goes into some background on the
technology and process behind some of his work:
[http://vimeo.com/78667444](http://vimeo.com/78667444)

~~~
stevep98
Holy shit look at his dock at 12:17.

------
Aardwolf
Does anyone know how this works? The article says the camera uses high frames
per second, but that doesn't seem like enough to do this, he would have to run
that whole distance with his camera in just two seconds, or have the camera on
long rails. Maybe that's it, rails?

~~~
blaabjerg
Indeed, rails. Subway rails in fact. Subway rails with a subway train riding
on them :)

~~~
Aardwolf
D'oh, of course!

------
sboak
His "stainless" series, particularly this shot of the 6 train in NYC, is
incredible:
[http://www.opiomgallery.com/cspdocs/artwork/images/adam_magy...](http://www.opiomgallery.com/cspdocs/artwork/images/adam_magyar_opiom_gallery_304.jpg)

I keep checking for a place to buy prints online but they don't seem to be
available.

------
dharma1
I keep waiting for the day 1000+fps cameras are affordable

------
leishulang
check out this scanner camera too:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectese](https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectese)

